# New here!



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Been lurking for a couple months and finally joined in the discussion. I have been married to my wife for more than 20 years.

I started reading to learn more about dead and dying bedrooms and through a lot of communication with my wife, research, and self-improvement we are well on our way on the changes necessary to fix things and maintain a sexual relationship I can be happy with in the long term as the HL or sexual pursuer.

In clinical terms we never qualified as a dead bedroom but for me the libido mismatch got to be too much. I had known something was wrong and paid attention to it for a couple years but actually it had been going on for much longer than that.

The clarity that came from the life reset of the pandemic allowed me to see that I wasn’t really happy with how things were so I went and re-examined everything.

Hoping to keep learning more over time!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

It's nice to hear success stories.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I just read your first post and thought it was so balanced and helpful!

Welcome. 😊


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

minimalME said:


> I just read your first post and thought it was so balanced and helpful!
> 
> Welcome. 😊


Thank you so much! Hope that I can contribute with some of the stuff I have learned and am learning. It’s easy to get into an auto-pilot kind of situation with everything life brings at us and lose sight of what really makes us happy.


----------

